# 1000 Islands Cocoa Beach



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Has anyone been to the 1000 Islands recently? I havent been there since December and I know the water is alot lower then when I was there. If so, what have the fish been doing out there? I have only ever been out there when the water is up in my kayak and did really well closer to shore but I wanna get the Classic all slimey for the first time. Bought it and shipped out. Any advice?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are poling a gheenoe you should be fine in there. I have not been there in a while but in past, this time of the year is great for sight casting reds and trout. I have never gone and not caught something.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Is that around the south side. Thats all i ever really fished. Do you ever do well in around the islands. I fished a couple of times in and around the islands but got skunked each time with multiple baits. I have never been north of the high school either, has anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I really only fish from the (405 bridge) N. of RT528 in the IRL & ML. I have fished there and done well, but with so much water around here I have narrowed my areas I fish and get to know them very well.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Is that around the south side.


I launch at Ramp Rd. and fish the area inside of Jones Creek.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I always see most boat traffic through there but I will give it a try. Thanks for the replies!


----------

